

Cultivate your Redis instances. Beta starting soon - qrush
http://radishapp.com

======
JulianMorrison
Hi, I'm somebody you don't know from Adam. I don't say anything interesting
about this idea I have, but here's a picture of vegetables, and I just name
dropped the techno-toy du jour. Please enter your email in this box [____]
which I will of course only use responsibly.

~~~
ams1
Also, looks like they ripped the design directly from
<http://newyork.usehipster.com/>

~~~
tjarratt
Really though, how many different ways are there to display ...

[PRODUCT NAME]

{tagline}

[email form]

...on a web page? Is it that it's centered with a large background image? How
much is this ACTUALLY ripped directly from another site versus just design
101? Did you look at the HTML and see that they had copied a lot of the same
styles/classes/IDs/element structure?

I'm not denying the similarity, but I also think that it's easy to jump to
conclusions when accusing someone of stealing a design. No, I don't have
anything to do with radishapp.com either.

disclaimer: I have been known to surf the web when I'm not feeling motivated
to design a form, but I never copy a single design explicitly.

~~~
true_religion
Their format is:

    
    
      Something {positive adjective} is coming to {proper noun}.
      Enter your email and we'll put you on our invite list.
    

Hipster:

    
    
      Something cool is coming to New York.
      Enter your email and we'll put you on our invite list.
    

RedishApp:

    
    
      Something hip is coming to Redis.
      Enter your email and we'll put you on our invite list.
    

\----

I don't mind if they "stole" the design or not. It's a good thing to copy the
thematic flow of successful sources.

However, you can't deny that with near identical wording, and design its more
likely that they _did_ copy (even if its from a 3rd party source we can't see
like say a design manual) and didn't happen to _both_ independently create the
design.

~~~
qrush
Fixed, it's now "beta" list. If you haven't yet, check out Prefinery. They've
been making this process pretty fluid. <http://prefinery.com>

------
aaronbrethorst
The title of this post sounds interesting, but I don't want my production data
touched by, or hosted on, something hip. Reliable, sure. Hip, no.

~~~
ubuwaits
As I say in my comment above, this splash page was meant as a humorous parody,
thus the use of the word "hip." We're like everyone else in this thread: we
want stuff that works well. And that's what we're working hard to build.

